
A tweet storm explaining the history and state of Ethereum's Casper research - vilhelm_s
https://twitter.com/VitalikButerin/status/1029900695925706753
======
ryanchoi
Unrolled tweets:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1029900695925706753.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1029900695925706753.html)

It's certainly interesting to read about new efforts to bring about PoS in a
way that isn't another dPoS take...

But wow, I don't usually care about chained tweets, yet I can't help but to
notice this being 75 tweets long (!?) This isn't just banter type of stuff or
responding to tweets, it's a research history recap, something that'd be nice
to be searchable a month from now. Amusingly he links to his own blog posts
during all this (1). I wonder why he wouldn't just use that? :/

(1) [https://vitalik.ca/](https://vitalik.ca/)

~~~
sktrdie
Where is the data though? Certainly some experiments/simulations would
validate these ideas.

~~~
comepradz
Casper FFG research repository is here
[https://github.com/ethereum/casper](https://github.com/ethereum/casper) .
Last committed before the sharding and casper research merger.

------
milansuk
The best thing about PoW is simplicity. You just add "salt" to input and
hash() it. More zero bits at the beginning, the higher chance that others will
connect their blocks to yours.

I'm still thinking what would happen If bitcoin was without transaction fees
and block rewards? Would you mine it?

~~~
npongratz
This might help to shed some light:

On the Instability of Bitcoin Without the Block Reward [pdf]

[https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~smattw/CKWN-
CCS16.pdf](https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~smattw/CKWN-CCS16.pdf)

------
JohnJamesRambo
This seems further along than currently was believed.

~~~
DennisP
It can be a little difficult to keep up but everything's being done in the
open. For anyone who wants to follow along, the main research forum is
[https://ethresear.ch/](https://ethresear.ch/)

------
josephagoss
How does this compare to the PoS in the Tezos network?

------
seren
What does "non-giver of Ether" mean ? This is Vitalik's twitter handle.

~~~
_Microft
It's referring to people impersonating him and offering a multiple of the
amount that someone transfers to them. (A bit like the Nigerian Prince
scheme).

Here's the first example I could find, the scammers are impersonating Elon
Musk in this case:

[https://twitter.com/88kboss/status/1030003844497989633](https://twitter.com/88kboss/status/1030003844497989633)

